# Peeves' New Title



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CG...Chicken Guardian! This morning we were all loafing around. I was watching Kelly & Michael and working on a knitting project in our bedroom. BF was upstairs with Peeves. BF heard chickens sounding agitated and Peeves gave him that serious "there's trouble brewing" look that he had back in September when he chased a cat away from the birds, so BF came down and sent Peeves out to see what was up.

Well Peeves actually caught the cat that was there this time. He did not kill it (we've worked hard to make sure both dogs have soft mouths) but had it by the neck or torso, BF couldn't see for sure. He let go and the cat took off across the deck and under the gate with Peeves in hot pursuit. I am guessing the cat may have tried to bite or scratch Peeves, but we can't find a mark on him.

Hooray for Peeves BN, RA and now not recognized by the AKC but officially for us CG!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Good Boy Peeves!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a good boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That foolish cat now has only eight lives to go!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Excellent Peeves!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Way to go peeves.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Stay cats are the best!! I love it when they poop in my flower beds and lay around my yard taunting my animals! Our neighbor's cat spends more time laying in my yard then in theirs then the cat gets all pissy when Hazel chases her away (50 times a day). We won't talk about her litter of kittens she just had. Man, I just love stay cats!! 

Way to go Peeves! You deserve an extra toy in your stocking and lots of extra head scratches!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Gosh yes, stray cats are the bane of our existence. I've had my own cats and they were all strictly indoor girls for all of their lives. Across the street the woman harbors a large number of semi-feral cats. They are rarely allowed inside, not spayed or neutered (therefor self replacing) and spend much of their time pooping in my garden beds and hunting at my bird feeders as well as tormenting my dogs.

Now that the semester is just about over and I will be around more I will be setting out my trap more regularly and I am going to take them to the town shelter with the explanation that I caught them trying to kill my chickens.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well done Peeves! Not on your watch, right? Good boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a very good boy! We know you were skeptical about those chickens, so extra hugs, treats and atta boys for chasing away that cat!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Didn't think I got my post, posted. Lag...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I started to say that I don't know why we never have problems with stray cats. Then, I remembered that we have coyotes. Funny how you just get used to them being ever present...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy enough to only have to think about cats. We have plenty of raccoons, opossums and potentially an occasional fox, but so far (I think because of the dogs) none of those critters has come to our backyard which is entirely surrounded by a 6' vinyl (read hard to climb) fence. There is just one place (our most commonly used gate) where cats can fit under. The run I let the birds have access to during the day is well secured at the bottom and covered as well. A cat would have to work quite hard to get in.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Way to go Peeves. I am really glad the cat did not scratch him to ribbons. Congratulations on th *CG*:fight:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay !!! Good pup !!! Great job, Peeves!!!!!! 
Isn't it wonderful how poodles (*EDIT: and German shepherds hehehehe) will defend us and our loved ones?  the cat might think twice before coming back... Hopefully all the cats will get the message that they better back off! **Warning!! Determined loyal poodle patrolling the premises**   hehehehe 
*EDIT:
Warning!! No cats allowed beyond this point - Beware! Determined loyal German shepherd patrolling the premises**  

We've just moved, but at our old house there was the beautiful but naughty black cat that would lay on our front yard, right in front of the window, rolling over, stretching... Staring the poodles down, really teasing them like "you're inside ... And I'm out here sunbathing... Ya can't catch me nah nah nah nah nah , meoooooow!" 

Jeez! Apollo would cry and cry, and Lou would get soooo tense !! I think she knew exactly the cat's intentions of pestering them! But Apollo sounded like he just wanted to say hello to the cat 

Ps. 



lily cd re said:


> (...) There is just one place (our most commonly used gate) where cats can fit under. The run I let the birds have access to during the day is well secured at the bottom and covered as well. A cat would have to work quite hard to get in.



I'm going to put fiberglass-window screen material all around the perimeter of the yard I think.... I've bought the rolls of screen but haven't decided if I go up higher on the fence or just like 1 foot up the fence and a couple inches from under the sod/ground .... I'm most concerned about snakes .... I hear there are some wild life in the green belt behind our backyard, there are actually cows occasionally passing by near our fence, it's pretty cool actually to hear the moo's in the morning, but I'm worried of wild animals coming in and not just cruising by.... There's a school right at the end of our street that is also in a green area, I don't live in a rural area or anything, this is just like a couple miles from a ton of stores, but behind us there's a whole lotta nuthin' LOL
If you don't mind sharing... what did you use to secure the chickens in that area? It might give me some ideas on what to do here


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lou, Peeves is our German Shepherd dog! Lily was AWOL during the whole scene by and large. BF called her to go help and she showed up with a stuffed duck, looked out the door and then came back in the house! So much for poodle protection. LOL

They have worked together on squirrels but she has little interest in chasing cats.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Lou Peeves is our German Shepherd dog! Lily was AWOL during the whole scene by and large. BF called her to go help and she showed up with a stuffed duck, looked out the door and then came back in the house! They have worked together on squirrels but she has little interest in chasing cats.



Oh!! Jeez... It's 7am... I got it all wrong... I edited and re-edited the post several times and still messed up  I've been awake since 4am and before that I was in and out of sleep... Sorry dear ?☺

EDIT: I see now... It's under "other animals" and I know your beautiful German Shepherd from the great pictures! Specially the kiddie-pool pictures or am I mistaken again? LOL  I need to get some zzzzzz's ??


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here on Kangaroo Island we have Feral cats. They are a menace to wildlife here. Any cat found not de-sexed or not micro chipped is euthanased. No breeding allowed. My closest friend here has an older cat and Grace likes to sniff her butt. Not on says the cat with a swipe of paw. Guess what paw not loaded. Now they go nose to nose and actually like each other. I guess poodles like cats?
Eric


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yup poodles do like cats, yipee!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> CG...Chicken Guardian! This morning we were all loafing around. I was watching Kelly & Michael and working on a knitting project in our bedroom. BF was upstairs with Peeves. BF heard chickens sounding agitated and Peeves gave him that serious "there's trouble brewing" look that he had back in September when he chased a cat away from the birds, so BF came down and sent Peeves out to see what was up.
> 
> Well Peeves actually caught the cat that was there this time. He did not kill it (we've worked hard to make sure both dogs have soft mouths) but had it by the neck or torso, BF couldn't see for sure. He let go and the cat took off across the deck and under the gate with Peeves in hot pursuit. I am guessing the cat may have tried to bite or scratch Peeves, but we can't find a mark on him.
> 
> Hooray for Peeves BN, RA and now not recognized by the AKC but officially for us CG!


That is so totally unfair to the cats to not alter them . If the woman can't keep up with enough food for what seems to be a near-hoarding situation, of course the poor cats will be hungry and in search of prey.

I'm so glad Peeves protected your chickens. I'm also terribly troubled by the neighborhood situation and feel so sorry for those poor cats, doomed to horrid lives. My own cat and my one previous to him were both born feral. They pull at my heart so much. If someone is going to help them, then help by speutering above all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It isn't quite at the level of hoarding. If I thought it was I would report it to the town. Apparently if you speak to her she denies that she is responsible for them. I can't vouch for that since I have only spoken to her twice in the 6 1/2 years I have lived across from her. Once she said hello on Halloween and I was in my front yard with the dogs. The other time we spoke was recently when there was a loose rottie in the neighborhood that had chased a woman with a small poo mix. She is actually very strange. She doesn't talk to anyone.

The cat situation is terrible since they are self renewing. There are fewer now than there used to be because someone in the neighborhood poisoned a bunch of them a couple of years ago. A couple have been hit by cars also. I hate seeing this since when I had cats they were kept strictly indoors. All of them lived well into their teens because they were indoor cats. Each of them had experienced an illness or injury that had it happened the same way to an outdoor cat they all would have died very young and miserably. Leaving cats outdoors to me is no kindness. I have reached the point where I will have no regrets about taking any cat I trap to the town shelter to be euthanized with the explanation that I caught it trying to kill my birds. At the beginning of winter I think I am probably doing them a favor. She won't notice if one or two of them disappear anyway. Very sad....

Later in the day yesterday Peeves and Salome continued their interactions. She has a big thing for him right now.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Catherine is there a local rescue that does catch & release altering in your area? The cats here are identified as altered by ear notching. They live out their lives as ferals but no longer reproduce. Great program.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

poolann said:


> Catherine is there a local rescue that does catch & release altering in your area? The cats here are identified as altered by ear notching. They live out their lives as ferals but no longer reproduce. Great program.



Our SPCA will neuter and return. We have tried to trap our neighbor's mamma cat but she won't go in the trap. All I want to do it spay her and bring her back. I don't even care if I have to pay the $25 spay fee.

We had a "cat lady" a few houses down but another neighbor got fed up and started trapping her cats with the help of our SPCA, they loan you the trap and come get the cats. They had to put most of them down because they were sick and too ferrel. It really helped the neighborhood, we were starting to get overrun with cats. I am pretty sure they left her with a few cats to feed but it has been much better. 

I don't have a whole lot of sympathy for animals running loose in the neighborhood, cats or dogs. I guess you can say it is a pet peeve (haha) of mine. I feel like if you want to own a pet then own the freaking thing but I don't want to own your pet so keep it the heck off my lawn. (At this point I shake my cane in anger and shuffle back to my rocking chair on the porch.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know for sure about a catch and release in my area but will check on it. That idea had crossed my mind at one point. Any cat that ventures into my back yard has to do a fair amount of work to get there. Also some of them are sick or suffering old injuries. Any that seem in decent shape that haven't been in my yard I would consider catch, neuter and release for, but those that have been after my birds are using up lives.

itzmeigh this is the neighborhood cat lady in all senses of that concept, cat poop on my lawn and all. Arggghhhh! I have wanted to take poop and put it over on her lawn more than once, but BF keeps talking me out of it. The woman who lives next to her had all the bushes taken out from the front of her house and covered the beds over with decorative stone because of the smell of cat droppings wafting through her windows. and yes, Peeves is my "pet peeve."


----------

